# שאכטה



## Tamar

Does anyone know what is the english equivalent, if there is such?


----------



## Mjolnir

Drag, toke, puff, pull.


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, שאכטה is shachta..!  I had no idea how exotic spelling it has.  What is the etymology of this word?


----------



## Mjolnir

What's so exotic? 

About the etymology, I don't really know, but I'm guessing the source is Arabic.


----------



## Tamar

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## eshcar

היי תמר,​ 
רק הערה קטנה - 
toke 
משמש רק בכוונה של שאכטה מסיגריה 'מיוחדת'...
אם בסיגריות ניקוטין עסקינן, הייתי מתרחקת מהמילה. ​


----------



## cfu507

eshcar said:


> היי תמר,​
> 
> רק הערה קטנה -
> toke
> משמש רק בכוונה של שאכטה מסיגריה 'מיוחדת'...
> 
> אם בסיגריות ניקוטין עסקינן, הייתי מתרחקת מהמילה. ​



אני היתי מתרחקת גם מהסיגרייה!​​


----------



## Mjolnir

מישהו יודע מאיפה המילה הגיעה? יש לי חשד שהמקור הוא ערבי(ת), אבל אני ממש לא בטוח.​


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> מישהו יודע מאיפה המילה הגיעה? יש לי חשד שהמקור הוא ערבי(ת), אבל אני ממש לא בטוח.​


 
כן, שאכטה זה בערבית​


----------

